# Mozart's Divertimenti



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the great benefits of being a Mozart fan is the feeling that no matter how far you journey - there will always be something new to discover.

so I seem to have overlooked many of the divertimenti - of course I know the biggies - k334 and k563

but just recently started listening to some pretty impressive music

K205, K247, K251

wonder if anyone will agree with me these are relatively unknown gems

what other divertimenti stand out?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When it comes to Wolfie's occasional music I actually prefer the Serenades myself, but one Divertimento which I think is absolutely top drawer is the K.563 which you mentioned. Then there's the _"Ein Musikalischer Spaß"_, of course...


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I enjoy k 138 and I agree on the other pieces here as well


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I particularly like K439b, 5 Divertimentos in B-flat major for 3 basset horns (or for 2 clarinets and bassoon.) When I first heard it, it sounded plain and simple, but as I kept listening, it sank into me deeply. It is light hearted, but there is also subtle melancholy in the music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I've always had a soft spot for K136.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I've always had a soft spot for K136.


those early divertimenti are not that important compared with the laters works - sweet as they are


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I do have this box but hardly listen to it, sorry


----------



## Border Collie (Mar 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> ​I do have this box but hardly listen to it, sorry


You should! It is wonderful. that being said, if anyone wants to recommend other versions that would be good.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

This 6 disc set is a nice combination of the more substantial wind serenades and lighter divertimenti. My only problem with it was that when it was originally released the several copies I tried (and exchanged) all had an incorrect disc instead of K. 388 and 375. Finally my record (CD) store let me simply take a different version of those works along with the original set.

I also have a 4 disc set of serenades and divertimenti (wind and string) conducted by Harnoncourt.


----------

